# MOtherboard woes - DDR or DDR2??



## hsnayvid (Jul 1, 2005)

I am going to buy an intel 915 series board and have a few queries:


can any one tell me if the DDR2 boards support normal DDR RAM or not.

secondly wether PCI Express boards have on board graphics or I will have to buy a graphics card immediately.

Please also suggest which (intel) board is better.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jul 1, 2005)

hey bro...as far as  i know....

1. ddr2 boards doesnt support ddr.

2. intel original 915 has onboard intel extreme graphics, which support dx 9. but 2 get better results, buy a 6600gt, (if u have such a budget) i would suggest u 2 wait 4 some time, and let the 925 series boards come in the market...

thanx

TDW {RES}


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 2, 2005)

buddy, u can check the details of the Intel mobos here:
*www.intel.com/products/motherbd/index.htm?iid=HPAGE+header_products_motherboards&

And if r gonna wait for the 925 series,maybe u will be keep waiting foreven,coz the advancement in such components hapen every 10 months or even less..so go and buy a motherboard wich suits ur budget and ur needs....but i thnik the PCI-e graphics cards r out in the market yet....  

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 2, 2005)

The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> hey bro...as far as  i know....
> 
> 1. ddr2 boards doesnt support ddr.



Firstly you are wrong, there are boards from asus which do support both types of memory types. The link is given underneath
*www.mainboard.cz/mb/asus/P5GDCDeluxe.htm



			
				The Day Walker! said:
			
		

> 2. intel original 915 has onboard intel extreme graphics, which support dx 9. but 2 get better results, buy a 6600gt, (if u have such a budget) i would suggest u 2 wait 4 some time, and let the 925 series boards come in the market...



Well the 925 series is already available since a long time. Also you have this 915P intel board which is cheaper option with ddr2 memory slots, more expensive than the 915gav but cheaper than buying the 925  seires mobo.[/img]


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 2, 2005)

915 p series are PCI express.
They will need a graphic card.

I don't want a card for games, 
how much more will I have to spare if I go for 915P instead of 915GAV.

I mean how much will a (cheap) graphic card cost for watching movies and doing normal tasks on the PC.


if the difference is too much I will go in for 915 GAV


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jul 2, 2005)

The PCX 5300 should cost between 2 to 3k...it's significantly better than the GMA 900... lets face it onboard graphics suck (yes even the ATI X300)....


----------



## theraven (Jul 2, 2005)

afaik 915 supports ddr AND ddr2 ... so u can choose whichever one u want


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 2, 2005)

i have to buy an intel board only
and there is no such intel board in my budget that supports both so I've decided on 915 GAV or 915 PGN (if I get cheap graphic card) as I 'm already over budget.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 5, 2005)

Well i have a 915gav and am not using a graphics card. Plays most games decently.........
ok at least plays most games...........

I think what you need to decide is fisrstly wether you want to spend the extra money on expensive ddr2 ram or if you want to spend the same amount on more ddr1 ram.

According to me the latter is a better option.
My dell laptop has 1.gb of ddr2 ram and i dont know what the fuss is about??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 5, 2005)

*hsnayvid wrote:*


> I mean how much will a (cheap) graphic card cost for watching movies and doing normal tasks on the PC.


U can go in for a cheap but effective graphics card from nVIDIA wich is the nVIDIA Ge Force FX 5200 (128 MB) DDR RAM card...It will let u play most of the games and will even giv u a decent clarity for watching movies on ur PC with ur work simultanelously organised.....


*teknoPhobia wrote:*


> ... lets face it onboard graphics suck (yes even the ATI X300)....


I agree with u bro !


----------



## imjimmy (Jul 7, 2005)

> I think what you need to decide is fisrstly wether you want to spend the extra money on expensive ddr2 ram or if you want to spend the same amount on more ddr1 ram.



Yes i think getting more DDR is a better solution than forking out so much for DDR2..

Get a Transcend/Kingston/Corsair 512*2 PC3200 in Dual channel.. YOu'll have 1 GB RAm with smoking performance!



> I don't want a card for games,
> how much more will I have to spare if I go for 915P instead of 915GAV.
> 
> I mean how much will a (cheap) graphic card cost for watching movies and doing normal tasks on the PC.



For Movies and normal tasks the GMA 900 onboard on a GAV shd be more than enuf.. You can even play some new games on lower resolution with it.. 

I wud suggest go for a GAV rite now with a GB (or atleast 512MB) RAM .. Afterwards if you develop the inclination for games get a graphics card , which will be cheaper at that time.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 9, 2005)

for general use consider 2 X 256 mb or 512mb * 2 etc


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 11, 2005)

better to get one dimm of 512 mb rather than two 256mb dimms..


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 11, 2005)

> better to get one dimm of 512 mb rather than two 256mb dimms..



Dont do that mistake.

get 256 x 2  or 512 x 2.

use Dual Channel. it improve performance.

and one more benifit -

if your one stick goes dead your will still boot with other 256 MB stick.
better than having one 512 MB.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 12, 2005)

Never heard of a stick going dead. Anyways half the time in india the people who sell saying its dual channel is not turly that. Please check that the one that you buy says the same on the manufacturers website.
Also, a lot of reviews have pointed out that there are no noticable differences between a dual channel ram and two dimms with same frequency and bus speed paired together.
My opinion stands a single dimm is always better.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 12, 2005)

just look at this

*www.kingston.com/newtech/MKF_520DDRwhitepaper.pdf

still practically you wont get double performance but still you can say that no noticable difference.

my system runs very poor when i use it in single channel mode in 3d mark.

and about ram stick dead - it has happened with me.
i had 2 x 256 MB and one of them just stop working.
my system just gave me error that it is switching to single channel mode and started working.

off course i bought 2 x 512 MB for dual channel only.
i could have bought 1 GB single but i would still prefer dual channel.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 12, 2005)

To that extent you are right i use two x 512 mb too but what im saying is i never experienced this problem of bad memory so i dont know. 
Its quite obvious that the advantage is there of having to replace only one rather than two sticks in the case where you buy one dimm. 
But like i said before companies are charging extra calling them dual channel whereas there is no significant benefits to be derived out of that.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Jul 12, 2005)

as i said,

try some heavy applications.

you will notice performance.

i am talking about multiple applications.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 14, 2005)

Since you are insisting i have a system with a single 512 dimm as well and the preformance and multi tasking operations on both see to be the same st the out set i found no difference.


----------

